# Mr. Meeseeks (Meesqueaks)



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

Ever since I got my first rats I thought mice were silly, they aren't as smart as my rats, they won't bond with me! However a few months ago I stumbled upon CreekValleyCritters and fell in love with the little mice and desperately wanted one or two. Yesterday night I got my wish and this is the sweetest most cuddly baby I've ever seen. I'm completely in love. I don't think I can convey how tiny he really is, a little smaller than my thumb! But to stop babbling here is Mr. Meeseeks!



[url=http://imgur.com/N85BjDQ][/URL]


----------



## Laura83 (Aug 16, 2017)

Soooo cute, omg he's diddy! My sister just got 3 mice and I love them!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I've been wanting some mice, I know they aren't as hands on as rats but I still find them fasinating.


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

Fu-Inle said:


> I've been wanting some mice, I know they aren't as hands on as rats but I still find them fasinating.


I definitely recommend, this little guy spends almost all of his time just crawling on my lap or sleeping in my hand. My cuddly rat passed away at the beginning of this year and out of my 8 only one will cuddle a bit so it's nice to have this little snuggle bug. I think he's pretty special, I always assumed that mice would be very skittish but not my Meeseeks. When the dogs are barking or something falls he doesn't even jump or shy, he's just curious to see what it is! Definitely not as smart as rats but still great creatures.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

He's so cute, I've always been curious about owning mice. I housed one for a couple days before (until finding their home) and he/she was actually very relaxed in my hands.


----------

